# Rebuilding a Eeger Beever Model 290 Chipper



## HoneyBadger (Apr 16, 2014)

New member to the forum although I have been using it as a reference for a couple years. Looking to buy instead of rent a HD Chipper to maintain a few acres of forest land the wife and I plan on retiring on.

Short story I found an old model 290 chipper made by Beever, Inc. (pre-Morbark? no clue of year built) with a trashed JD diesel engine I am considering rebuilding if I can get for a good price. Condition is fair but since the engine won't turn I have no way to check operations although the owner said it worked fine for him for a few hours before the engine seized. I am figuring $4000 for the engine, $1000 for the hydraulics and $1000 bearings, paint and misc. parts.

Is this model worth the investment? Parts still available? My thought is I would have a basically zero-hour machine for what I could buy a 2000+ used one. My biggest problem is I have more ideas for projects than time to get them finished. Your thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 16, 2014)

I really don't think it would be worth the investment. You should be able to buy one that's running for around $6k. The parts are still available from Morbark. If the crankshaft is broken, you'll be looking at a lot more money than $4,000 for an engine rebuild. What happens if there is a crack in the block or head? You'll then need to locate another engine or buy a reman or new. I wouldn't want to go through all of the headaches.

This is only my opinion.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 2, 2014)

The price would have to be way way cheap for me to bite. Here is my 1985 morbark 200 chipper. John deere diesel. I have made alot of improvements to my machine like, larger infeed table, crank discharge chute, hydraulic down pressure cylinder, added 2 more down pressure springs, and a fresh coat of paint.

I have a guy that wants to buy it for $7500 right now.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Harris (Dec 2, 2018)

Man i have the same chipper and its awesome. I have the herc engine and have had 4 years of good work out of it and 11000 hrs. But this year plenty of trouble with the electrical and governor that i am fed up with it. I am looking for a new engine. What size is your deer? I am going to want some power so i can walk away from the feed table and not worry. 

I could use some advice. 

Billy



2treeornot2tree said:


> The price would have to be way way cheap for me to bite. Here is my 1985 morbark 200 chipper. John deere diesel. I have made alot of improvements to my machine like, larger infeed table, crank discharge chute, hydraulic down pressure cylinder, added 2 more down pressure springs, and a fresh coat of paint.
> 
> I have a guy that wants to buy it for $7500 right now.View attachment 348121
> View attachment 348122
> ...


----------



## Ranger Robin (Jan 29, 2020)

I have acquired an Eeger Beever 290 and am looking for an owners manual for it. Does anyone have one that you could scan and email me a copy of it? Thank you.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 29, 2020)

I would contact Morbark and they might be able to email you one.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Ranger Robin (Jan 29, 2020)

Eq Broker said:


> I would contact Morbark and they might be able to email you one.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## Max effort (May 7, 2020)

Ranger Robin said:


> I have acquired an Eeger Beever 290 and am looking for an owners manual for it. Does anyone have one that you could scan and email me a copy of it? Thank you.


Did you ever get your manual situation figured out


----------

